# Babies in MD



## ScootersPet (Sep 4, 2007)

Four almost 5 week old males and females for adoption. 
Female 1- Blue, broken hood, standard ears, rex coat.
Female 2- Light Agouti, broken hood, standard ears, rex coat. 

Male 1- Beige, broken hood, standard ears, standard coat.
Male 2- Beige, broken hood, standard ears, rex coat.

PM me if you are interested, tell me the number of them and I will pm you back pictures and more info.


----------



## ScootersPet (Sep 4, 2007)

Bumping up!! These babies are ready to go on the 21st!


----------



## ScootersPet (Sep 4, 2007)

I am asking no adoption fee, These babies need loving homes...


----------



## ScootersPet (Sep 4, 2007)

here are some pictures of the 4 little ones that are available...First the boys than the girls. These guys are growing and showing their personalities, they all love to wrestle with each other, and sleep together.
Boy 1

















Boy 2

















Girl 1

















Girl 2


----------



## ScootersPet (Sep 4, 2007)

The females ere adopted. 

The boys are still available. They are sweet boys, and should be rather large, as they are already squishy lol. They love to give kisses and cuddle under my chin. They are doing well with the litter training and should be 99.9% by the time they reach 10 weeks!!! These little ones really do need a place to call home, no adoption fee, just want someone to love them forever!
Thanks for looking


----------



## ScootersPet (Sep 4, 2007)

Ugh... ok, so the girl who adopted two of the boys will not respond to any of my e-mails, so i assume that she isnt going to come get them. So i now have 4 males for adoption. They are 3 beige(2 rex, 1 standard, all hooded) and 1 blue(standard, hooded) Here they are 

Beige standard coat








Beige Rex coat 1








Beige Rex coat 2








Blue boy


----------



## ScootersPet (Sep 4, 2007)

These boys still need homes!!!!
They are sweet, have never bitten, are very very social, and are already squishy!!!


----------

